# Easy on the oil!!!!!



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I cant tell you how many slotcars I've seen run like crap cause they were over oiled. A pin oiler is the best way. I've also seen people use a siringe. Seems to work well also.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I had a pin oiler but the oil was too thin and fouled the comm and brushes quickly. What oil do you like?


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

I've found that the red oil works best. Here's a link to check out the oil is near the bottom. The oil is called Thomas' H:OyL. 


http://www.bat-jet.com/tools.html


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Any idea how this works on supermag inlines?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya might think I'm nuts, but I really like automotive "Stay Lube" assembly lubricant by CRC. Works great on arms, shafts, and axles. Doesnt gum with age and only gets better under duress.

Stays put and doesnt foul the comm unless you really tard it on. Doesnt spread or wander appreciably thereby attracting less carp. Cars seem to be able to sit longer in storage without reservicing and "squealers" are very rare. 

Been using synthetic automotive oil as a light lubricant for pancake gear racks with no ill effects. One quart should last me till the next ice age.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill,

That sounds like a good idea! "Stay Lube"...sit Lube...sit...good boy!

Think your nuts? Takes one to know one, Bob...zilla


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Some of our guys put on so much oil, sometimes I'm afraid the EPA will raid us during a race...


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I know one guy who uses Mobil 1. He says it's the best oil he's used. Randy.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*What brand of synthetic oil Bill??*

Who's do you use for tjets Bill? also...

Anybody ever try Free-Jet oil?

nuther


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Break Free CLP is a gun oil used by the Seals it does not gum up the works. I use it on top and everywhere else except the bottom armature hole where I use good old Thunder Oil.

Also very good and it is a conductive oil and will not gum up the armature is Purple Max from Slot Pro Speedway

Roger Corrie


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I use Thunder Oil also. Works fine for me. Dave.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Who's do you use for tjets Bill? also...
> 
> Anybody ever try Free-Jet oil?
> 
> nuther


Oops, sorry 'Nuther. Coincidentally it's Mobile 1. Rekon any synthetic would be fine. Happened to be on the shelf....figured why the heck not?

Havent tried "Free Jet". 'Spose I should. Roger's gun oil sounds interesting too!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thunder Oil for me too.

http://home.rochester.rr.com/thunderboyz/


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Who's do you use for tjets Bill? also...
> 
> Anybody ever try Free-Jet oil?
> 
> nuther


Yep, that and the LAB oil for my t-jets is all I use, works great.

http://www.lubeshop.mahorkc.com/

I have found for my faster cars like my G-Jet and G3 superstock cars, BSRT's G-Juice works better though.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I use a combination of Mobil 1,Marvel Mystery,and a dash of powdered graphite.

Mike


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I've used lots of different oils. Advance auto has a pin oiler that works good. NAPA will sell you a Prolong pin oiler, some people don't like that one but I use it a lot. Radio Shack has a micro oiler, but I don't care for the tip on it. I also wouldn't recommend the Radio Shack oil if you're running ball bearings.


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

To apply oil I use an old camel hair watercolor paint brush, a very fine one, it is the only way I know of to add less than a whole drop of oil. J


----------



## Rickc (Jul 9, 2002)

I have been using a print cartridge refiller. LONG thin needle. And, as someone advised, automatic transmission fluid. And, it's RED.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I just got some of the Free-Jet oil, looks promising but I have not had it long enough to form a real opinion on it.

I've had great success with the WD40 pens, it's light and seems to last a long time. It works like a paint pen, ie you press down to soak the tip, but if you hold it down it will flow. I flow some onto the gearplate an axle holes, then dab up any excess. For the arm shaft, I just touch the corner of the tip on the hole. I've gone probably near a dozen races between oilings on my T-Jet Dirt Mod car, and it's a consistent top 3 finisher and noticably one of the fastest on the track.

Oiling right before a race is one of my superstitious no-no's, as is dremeling shoes.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

all i see is all different kinds of oil for t-jets.. what about tyco? srt? lifelike? same oil or something else? 

Wes


----------

